# Guenella Pass Construction



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

They were doing construction there last season, but there was enough room to park without getting in their way. We had no problems.


----------



## sbussey (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info from last year. That helps!


----------

